# Fate of Wrynn (4/9 BT, 4/5 MH) sucht Verstärkung



## -Jasonx- (28. November 2007)

Es ist mal wieder soweit. Wir suchen Verstärkung für unsere Gilde und somit Raid. Besonders suchen wir:

Mages, Warlocks, Rogues, Schamanen (Elemental+Resto) und Priests (Shadow).

Wer sollte sich bewerben? Hm, es gibt momentan 3 Arten von PvE Spielern. Einmal die, die eigentlich gar keine Lust mehr auf's Spiel haben und sich bis 'insertanymmogame' ein wenig die Zeit vertreiben wollen, dann die, die bis WotLK soviele Epixx wie möglich abstauben wollen... und natürlich die, die bis zum Patch 2.4 alle vorhandenen Bosse downhaben wollen um in Sunwell zu rocken - und dann schließlich in WotLK mit dem Weg zu Arthas weiter zu machen.

Wir suchen die letzte Variante und nichts anderes. Was Ihr vorraussetzen müsst, findet Ihr im Bewerbungs-FAQ auf http://www.fateofwrynn.de. Das Bewerbungstemplate beim Erstellen einer Bewerbung ist euch sicher eine große Hilfe, Ihr könnt allerdings auch frei formulieren, wenn Ihr das lieber mögt.

Ich möchte hier ausdrücklich betonen, dass der Zugang zu MH/BT ein Vorteil ist, wir allerdings auch Spieler ohne Phiole von Kael und Vashj aufnehmen. Diese hättet Ihr natürlich dann in Kürze.

Archimonde ist auf 23% und der Weg zu Illidan ist nicht mehr weit. Wer Lust hat einer der ältesten (seit 25.3.2005), stabilsten und erfolgreichsten Raidgilden auf Antonidas-PvE zu joinen und sich den BC-Clear bis Patch 2.4 mit uns gemeinsam zu erspielen, sollte nicht länger warten und sich auf www.fateofwrynn.de bewerben.

Natürlich sind auch X-Server-Bewerber herzlich willkommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Jasonx- (30. November 2007)

*bump*


----------

